# Are the Heat the favorites with a healthy Karl Malone?



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

I looked around. I didn't see this posted anywhere. Atleast not in this forum. 

Karl Malone is reportedly leaning towards following Shaquille O'Neal to Miami. He has also been considering furthering his ring hunt in Minnesota, but he likely feels that there is a more probable chance of returning to The Finals with the Heat.

If this is true, are the Heat the favorites in the east?

I for one think it would be a damn good addition as long as Malone is healthy. A power combo of Shaq/Malone would do some serious damage in the east.


----------



## U reach. I teach (May 24, 2003)

Link??


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> Link??


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap.php

Just scroll down a little bit.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

i wouldn't say favorites, but they'll definately be up there with detroit if malone is healthy.. if not, it could be trouble.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

They're the favorites with a healthy Shaq. Malone helps, but they already are among the top 4 teams in the league.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

from them to be contenders they need to add a healthy Karl Malone. Last season might have been a fluke...he could go next season without being injured...that is at least possible.

My question is ok say you get Malone. Who plays small forward?

Shaq
malone
????? Cebballos Glen Rice? HAHAHA
Jones
Wade


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

The Heat are much too thin. If they add Malone, then they can beat anyone on the nights both he and Shaq are healthy. Not that they WILL beat anyone, necessarily, but they could. But even so I wouldn't view them as serious contenders. Making it as far as the conference finals is conceivable, but some other team (like Indiana) would have to implode. The Lakers need more depth, a true point guard, a deadeye shooter, and legitimate help for O'Neal up front (Doleac, to me, doesn't cut the mustard).


----------



## HoopsAvenue05 (Jul 20, 2004)

I don't think Malone adds that much. The Heat needed a serviceable frontcourt player and Malone will fill that void, but I wouldn't expect too much from him. With that being said, the Heat are one of the top 3 teams in the East, but I still think Detroit and Indiana are better.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

hello people didnt the lakers have Karl malone. Kobe, gary payton and shaq and they lost in the finals while the heat wil have wade shaq and an older Karl malone. Heat have no depth and no kobe either and Spurs should have one last yr if it wuznt for the clock being delayed .4 seconds. Plus they dont have kobe so pistions are still going to win in the east and Spurs win in the West. if they sighn Malone(t-wolve) then they still are not fav. to win in the west i think because they got rid of some depth this off season and got nothing in return while the spurs have gotten depper and a lot srtonger and the rockets 2 with t-mac!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nbanoitall</b>!
> from them to be contenders they need to add a healthy Karl Malone. Last season might have been a fluke...he could go next season without being injured...that is at least possible.
> 
> My question is ok say you get Malone. Who plays small forward?
> ...


We're talkn to E. Williams!!!

C - Shaq
PF - Mailman
SF - Williams
SG - E.J.
PG - Wade

Hello ECF!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>U reach, I teach</b>!
> Link??


This was in the Sun-Sentinel!!!

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/basketball/heat/sfl-heatnb27jul27,0,7427806.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Heat aren't favorites for anything except to be the most disappointing team in the league. Honestly, they haven't gotten much better and are one Wade/Shaq injury away from being lottery bound. This team seriously has bust written all over them this season. The expectations are so high because of Shaq, but they simply don't have enough depth to be the favorites or anything resembling a "sure thing".


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Honestly, they haven't gotten much better and are one Wade/Shaq injury away from being lottery bound.


Q - What would happen if any of the following teams lost the player mentioned for 30+games or the season???

Spurs - Duncan
Lakers - Kobe
Pistons - Big Ben
T-Wolves - K.G.
Pacers - J.O.
Mavs - Dirk
Rockets - Yao
Nets - Kidd
Grizz - Gasol
Nugz - Melo
Celts - Pierce
Bucks - Redd
Hornets - B-Diddy

A - No playoffs and prolly the lottery!!!


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Karl Malone is washed up. So is Gary Payton, thats why they didn't win last year. That and the Pistons chemistry/teamwork/defense. I definatly see this team as a bust like Hobo said.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

They REALLY shouldn't be the favorite for best record. Come on, the potential record of Miami with a "full season" of Shaq is not looking better than the potential record of Detroit with a full season of Rasheed. They went 20-4 with him.

Plus there's that Indiana team that won 61 games, even with Artest out for a bit.

And if defense wins in the playoffs, Detroit still has it. Who knows if Miami will be a good defensive team. LA was supposed to be a great defensive team anchored by Shaq.


----------



## Rafaelaraujotody (Jul 16, 2004)

> Q - What would happen if any of the following teams lost the player mentioned for 30+games or the season???


Good point... Sure the chances would decrease but you can't garantee a lottery... The thing that worries me actually is the lack of depth in the Heat... Good starting line up(It dosen't matter the SF, they will get a good someone... and  maybe Rasual is ok after all) but NO bench!


----------



## TruCrimson (Apr 21, 2003)

???Healthy??? Malone, the man hardly ever missed a game with the Jazz....but now his body is getting old, he can't handle the grind of the everyday playing....it would be a gamble on the Heat's part. If they limit his playing time, but still a healthy Malone is a big IF for the Heat.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Q - What would happen if any of the following teams lost the player mentioned for 30+games or the season???
> ...


First of all it's not true, and second of all those players are a lot less injury prone than Shaq and Wade. Fact. 



> A - No playoffs and prolly the lottery!!!


:laugh: Look at what you just wrote. What's the alternative, no playoffs and not in the lottery? News flash, if you don't make the playoffs you're in the lottery.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I am really surprised, though perhaps I shouldn't be, at all the people who think Miami are a greatly improved team.

While I generally support any trade that packages get you a superstar for parts, there is a limit. You need to have a TEAM left.

Miami, IMO, does not have a team. You can't do crap without at least 4 solid starters, and if you only have 4, you need 4 good bench players.

Miami had 3 solid starters. One is a superstar with some health concerns. One is a great sophomore who missed a lot of games last year. One is a declining 33-year old who is looking more limited every year.

Their next best player is an undrafted sophomore PF who is 6-8 and 220. A nice hustle guy who would be #9 on a good teams depth chart.

I don't see how they can sign anyone more than a minimum player. 

Rasual Butler? I suspect the truth about him lies somewhere between the guy who shot the lights out in 600 minutes last year, and the guy who shot LIKE the lights were out in 1600 minutes the year before. He is a bit part, a bench player, a jump shooter who only attempted *21* FTs last year. 

This team, playing without Wade or Shaq, would not stand a chance against the Bobcats. 

Odds are, they will have a couple games without either.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> First of all it's not true, and second of all those players are a lot less injury prone than Shaq and Wade. Fact.


It is true and none of the following players were less injury prone then Shaq and Wade this year!!!

Duncan
J.O.
Kidd
B-Diddy

Thats 3 Top 15 players!!!



> Look at what you just wrote. What's the alternative, no playoffs and not in the lottery? News flash, if you don't make the playoffs you're in the lottery.


I dont consider the Top 14 picks lotto picks!!!In my opinion a lotto pick is someone that should have All-Star/Super-Star potential,and you usually only find players like that in the Top 8!!!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>
> I dont consider the Top 14 picks lotto picks!!!In my opinion a lotto pick is someone that should have All-Star/Super-Star potential,and you usually only find players like that in the Top 8!!!


Sorry to burst your bubble, but despite what you consider, when you are one of the 14 teams that doesnt make the playoffs you are in the *LOTTERY*.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Q - What would happen if any of the following teams lost the player mentioned for 30+games or the season???
> ...


Many of those teams are so deep that they could put up a good enough record (for the 30 games missed) without the listed player so that they still make the playoffs. Dallas, San Antonio, Detroit, Memphis, and Denver are all easily deep enough. Several others are debatable. And there is no team up there that would be hurt more by the loss of the listed player than Miami would be hurt by the loss of Shaq, and maybe even Wade.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

No, the Heat aren't favorites. Coming from an unbiased standpoint, I think the Heat aren't better than the Pacers or Pistons. IMO, the Pistons, Rockets, and Timberwolves are the favorites as of now.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> The Heat aren't favorites for anything except to be the most disappointing team in the league. Honestly, they haven't gotten much better and are one Wade/Shaq injury away from being lottery bound. This team seriously has bust written all over them this season. The expectations are so high because of Shaq, but they simply don't have enough depth to be the favorites or anything resembling a "sure thing".


LOL you're a Magic fan. I see you downing the Bulls too. Both teams.....and the Cavs for that matter....AND the Wizards are going to be better than the Magic. One Shaq injury away? Wishful thinking.....Shaq has missed less games the last five years than Lamar Odom who they shipped out. Completely healthy the Magic aren't very good.....and they are only one more Weisbrod dandy (ROFL @ Toni Battie) from being the unquestioned worst team in the league.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> They REALLY shouldn't be the favorite for best record. Come on, the potential record of Miami with a "full season" of Shaq is not looking better than the potential record of Detroit with a full season of Rasheed. They went 20-4 with him.
> 
> Plus there's that Indiana team that won 61 games, even with Artest out for a bit.
> ...


Consider that they aren't done. Miami either has the whole MLE after Malone signs, or part of the MLE or the LLE to add another player or two. Players will take substantial paycuts to play with Shaq. Don't be surprised to also see Rodney Rodgers and Toni Kukoc added.


----------



## LB26matrixns (May 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> First of all it's not true, and second of all those players are a lot less injury prone than Shaq and Wade. Fact.
> 
> ...


When did Dwayne Wade become injury prone?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

O'Neal Haslem and Malone.....tell me who on the pacers is gonna stop them inside pllllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeease?

Detroit has the bangers too, that's why it's 1-2 with Detroit and Miami right now...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> LOL you're a Magic fan. I see you downing the Bulls too. Both teams.....and the Cavs for that matter....AND the Wizards are going to be better than the Magic. One Shaq injury away? Wishful thinking.....Shaq has missed less games the last five years than Lamar Odom who they shipped out. Completely healthy the Magic aren't very good.....and they are only one more Weisbrod dandy (ROFL @ Toni Battie) from being the unquestioned worst team in the league.


What does any of this post have to do with the topic? You had about one sentence in there that resembled something to with Malone or the Heat.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LB26matrixns</b>!
> 
> 
> When did Dwayne Wade become injury prone?


When he missed 21 games with injuries last season.



> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> I dont consider the Top 14 picks lotto picks!!!In my opinion a lotto pick is someone that should have All-Star/Super-Star potential,and you usually only find players like that in the Top 8!!!


Despite what you may think, you don't get to decide what are and are not lottery picks.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I don't see how you can say Wade is injury prone after 1 year, when he had one or two injuries.....

It's a little too early to call him injury prone


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Q - What would happen if any of the following teams lost the player mentioned for 30+games or the season???
> ...


Rockets would still make playoffs...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> I don't see how you can say Wade is injury prone after 1 year, when he had one or two injuries.....
> 
> It's a little too early to call him injury prone


Well, he certainly hasn't proven to be durable.



> Rockets would still make playoffs...


No, they definitely wouldn't. Minus Yao, the Rockets are eerily similar to the Magic last season. Tyronn Lue and Reece Gaines at PG? Check. McGrady at SG? Check. DeShawn Stevenson/Gordan Giricek and Keith Bogans? Jim Jackson isn't much better. Juwan Howard? Check. Maurice Taylor and Drew Gooden are fairly similar, and at center the Rockets would have no one without Yao, just like the Magic. The only thing that would stop the Rockets from being the worst team in the league if Yao got injured would be having Van Gundy over Johnny Davis.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Even with Malone, the Heat are worse than the Lakers were last season.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> Even with Malone, the Heat are worse than the Lakers were last season.


But they play in the east. That's the x-factor. I realize that Detroit is the best team right now. But will they have the same hunger/motivation/drive that they had last year? Will see!


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> I don't see how you can say Wade is injury prone after 1 year, when he had one or two injuries.....
> 
> It's a little too early to call him injury prone


Why not? You guys all say he's a superstar right now after one year. What's the difference? :whoknows:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

No.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Lakers fans are so quick to smash the Heat.....I love it....I can't wait til we beat the hell out of you this year, Lamar/Caron/BG will probably just throw us the ball b/c they want to be part of Miami not the Lakers

I feel bad for those guys....


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> Lakers fans are so quick to smash the Heat.....I love it....I can't wait til we beat the hell out of you this year, Lamar/Caron/BG will probably just throw us the ball b/c they want to be part of Miami not the Lakers
> 
> I feel bad for those guys....


They're mad because the Heat are flat out better than the Lakers.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> They're mad because the Heat are flat out better than the Lakers.


if you see anyone outside your house with purple and gold on, it's your fault....you were the one who said it.....

Lakers are the best!:laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> They're mad because the Heat are flat out better than the Lakers.


No, I'd say Laker fans are happy, because at least they're not the Bulls.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I'd say Laker fans are happy, because at least they're not the Bulls.


I wouldn't be so sure about that.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> I wouldn't be so sure about that.


Care to wager?


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

No, all he's good for now is defensive. The Heat are too thin to afford a defensive specialist. They need guys who can do everything, which Malone obviously can't anymore.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Care to wager?


Oh no. You'll be better. I just don't expect to see a huge difference in wins. I predict the Lakers to win 40 games-42 gms. I expect the Bulls to win 34-36 games.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh no. You'll be better. I just don't expect to see a huge difference in wins. I predict the Lakers to win 40 games-42 gms. I expect the Bulls to win 34-36 games.


That's still about a 6 game difference, with the Bulls playing mostly crappy Eastern teams. So therefore I'd say the Lakers are obviously better, which means saying "I wouldn't be so sure of that" makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Come on now.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> That's still about a 6 game difference, with the Bulls playing mostly crappy Eastern teams. So therefore I'd say the Lakers are obviously better, which means saying "I wouldn't be so sure of that" makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. Come on now.


Lets put it this way. Neither team has a chance in hell at a title. Who really cares who's better?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

how are we thin?

Are we thin, or is it that you (not just you, but in general) don't know much about the guys on our bench

C-Shaq------Doleac---Zhi Zhi
PF-Haslem--Malone--Allen
SF-Rasual---Beasley--Frieje
SG-Jones----Wright
PG-Wade----Dooling

Haslem---he's a player, most people underrate him ALOT
Rasual--he's probably not a starter quality, but he's a good shooter and can play some D, he'll come off the bench and backup SG probably.
Doleac--a good backup big man, can shoot the J and has good size. He'll probably play alot with Shaq on the floor cuz he can hit the jumper.
Beasley--a very simular player to Odom. Maybe not as much talent, but same style. He's raw, but he was the hype of Heat practices all year last season, he could be a surprise in this rotation.
Wright--most of you guys don't think he's ready, but from all words of Riley/Pfund/SVG, he is. I've talked to people who saw him play in practice and SL, and they say he can hit the J and drive, which means he'll be playing this year more than likely.
Dooling--a question mark, injuries have slowed him, but he has great athleticism and alot of talent. Not to mention, Miami has a great history of bringing in questionable backup PGs and giving them a good year in Miami.
Allen--Malik is a good role player. He can shoot the ball well for his size and does a good job on the boards. He started for us 2 years ago and could get some minutes in the rotation depending on who we sign.
Wang--He's 7-0 tall, but he's really not a center. He's more of a PF/SF combo, b/c he's too soft to play inside. He can shoot the ball but needs to develop more to contribute.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> Lets put it this way. Neither team has a chance in hell at a title.


Haha, nice one. The Lakers have a far, far better chance of winning a championship than the Bulls do. 



> Who really cares who's better?


Uh, just about anyone who likes NBA basketball.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha, nice one. The Lakers have a far, far better chance of winning a championship than the Bulls do.
> ...


lol. And that's sayin much?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

What is Malone going to do for the Heat? And even if you do get him, you dont have Gary Payton. The Lakers sure did, and what did it get them?

Your team is 3 deep right now, and thats giving Eddie Jones credit. Malone would not make you 4 deep.

Ill make a real gutsy prediction and say neither Shaq or Malone will be healthy for more than 60 games next year. Its gutsy, because Im sure no one else is thinking that right?


I have no problem with you guys being on a high right now from getting Shaq, but be serious for a moment, do you seriously think your team is deep? Outside of the bobcats you have the weakest bench in the league. On top of that Haslem will probably be starting when hes at best, a servicable role player. Any team with a bench will exploit you, hard. 

Like I've said before, your worse than the Lakers were last year, expect 3rd place in the east. Ill wear a Heat avy all next summer if you win the title, but Im sure none of you will step up and wear a Pacers on if you dont.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> Are we thin, or is it that you (not just you, but in general) don't know much about the guys on our bench


The former. You're thin.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>
> 
> I have no problem with you guys being on a high right now from getting Shaq, but be serious for a moment, do you seriously think your team is deep?* Outside of the bobcats you have the weakest team in the league.* On top of that Haslem will probably be starting when hes at best, a servicable role player. Any team with a bench will exploit you, hard.
> 
> Like I've said before, your worse than the Lakers were last year, expect 3rd place in the east. Ill wear a Heat avy all next summer if you win the title, but Im sure none of you will step up and wear a Pacers on if you dont.



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Wow that's too funny......

If the Heat win, you got a Heat avatar from the end of the finals until the 1st regular season game....I'll do the same if the Pacers win the title...you guys got alot less shot than we do...

Oh-and Haslem was a 2nd team all-rookie selection (with 1st team votes i do believe) last year after going undrafted out of Florida.....he's a very good player but you don't know too much about him obviously


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!


Sorry, meant bench.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pacers with less shot than the Heat. Find someone outside of Miami who agrees with that statement. Your a little too high on your team right now. Indiana had the best record in the league last year. 

Your team on the other hand........

Well lets see, you traded away your best player, a very promising rookie and a pretty good front court player for an over the hill Deisel.

*"But R-Star, hes commited to getting in great shape for us."* Isnt that the same guy who drank covacier and ate take out all summer and waited until right before the start of the season for a major surgery?
*Yes Caron, it is.*

Like everyone else has been saying, outside of Shaq and Wade, you guys plain suck. Im sorry to say that since I was big fans of what your guys put together last year, but you tore it apart for a one time chance with a guy in the twilight of his career.

Do you realy think that if you dont win next year he will resign? And lets say he even does, since your the only team willing to throw boatloads of money at him, who are you going to lure in with 0 cap room?

Maybe you should ask yourself these questions before you get your hopes too high.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

Why is it so hard to believe that with Shaq and Possibly Malone, The Heat have a great chance to get to the finals? Shaq is still the most dominant center in the game. And he will be going up against EASTERN confence centers on a nighty basis. That means 4 games a piece against teams like the Wizards, Magic, Celtics, Knicks, Hawks, Bobcats, Nets, and so on . Shaq is gonna eat those teams up for breakfast/lunch/dinner. 

You've got a fantastic player in Dwane Wade, who in any of the last 5 years "save 2004" would've been the rookie of the year hands down. There's no reason to believe that he won't be even better in his 2nd season. And having Shaq will only up the court more for him. 

Eddie Jones, while past his prime is still a capable 17-18 ppg scorer, who shot a terrific % from 3 last season. Now he's gonna get more open looks with the addition of Shaq.

Malone, If they do end up getting Malone, you get a guy that can still score, rebound, and defend. Not to mention he'll be in the east and won't have to go up against an all-star pf every night like he would in the west.

The rest of the team=Udonis Haslem had a pretty solid year last season. Averaged about 7.5 ppg/6.3 rpg in just over 24 minutes a game. Not a bad back-up to Malone at all. Rasual Butler also had a pretty good year last season. 6.8 ppg off the bench to go along with the fact he shot 46.3% from 3. That will come in very handy now that he's playin with Shaq. Doleac is a capable back-up. The Heat still might add anoher player or 2 to fill out the roster. 

Now obviously you have the injury factor. That's the x-factor for any team. But if this team is reasonably healthy. They have a great chance to get to the finals.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Mr. Pacers-Homer,


#1--If you wanna talk about over the hill, who is your starting 2 guard? 

Hints: He weighs about as much as Shaq's wife...

#2--You tell me who on Indiana can stop Shaq inside...We don't have Kobe chucking up shots, Shaq will get the ball and dominate you all night long....Larry Bird will be cursing every white guy in the arena. You have NO answer for Shaq. Honestly, if we sign Malone, you don't have much to stop him either. A frontline of Malone-Shaq gives 1 Heatian a big matchup advantage inside.

#3--"you traded away your best player, a very promising rookie and a pretty good front court player for an over the hill Deisel."

Our best player then and now is Dwyane Wade. Caron Butler isnt a rookie, this will be his 3rd season. And the funniest thing in the world is YOU calling Brian Grant a pretty good front court player...can we pllllllllllllease dig up the Pacers-Heat playoff series threads before the series started?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

First off, if they sign Malone we have no answer for him? Please take a look at the 3rd vote getter in MVP votes. Hell, Foster is a above average defender, let him take him. You sound like you think your getting the Malone of old.

Reggie is our starting 2 guard? I guess we didnt just pick up Steven Jackson, who is a pretty good 2 guard who is also a great defender. He was a huge part to the spurs championship. 

Ill say it again. You are paper thin, and I've yet to read on ESPN that Malone has even signed. Talk about him like hes on your team * When hes actualy on your team*.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> First off, if they sign Malone we have no answer for him? Please take a look at the 3rd vote getter in MVP votes. Hell, Foster is a above average defender, let him take him. You sound like you think your getting the Malone of old.
> 
> Reggie is our starting 2 guard? I guess we didnt just pick up Steven Jackson, who is a pretty good 2 guard who is also a great defender. He was a huge part to the spurs championship.
> ...


I'm almost certain he agreed today and it'll be announced tommorow....

If you expect me to be scared of Jeff Foster and Steven Jackson, you're nuts......dont' talk trash about Haslem and our guys if you wanna talk up Foster and Jackson....

i'm out for the nite

Shaq > JO
Haslem > Foster
Rasual/Williams < Artest
Jones > Jackson
Wade > Tinsley

Malone > Bender
Wright < Miller
Doleac > Croschere

I dont see where you guys are getting an advantage over us besides Artest...who wants out of Indy.....I'm not afraid of the Pacers at all, Pistons yes, Pacers no


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

The Heat aren't deep enough *Shaq_Diesel*, it's pretty obvious. You have maybe one or two decent defenders and after that it's mediocre-city. A healthy Malone and Shaq frontcourt is definitely one of the best in the NBA, but it's not going to get you far unless Wade turns into Kobe and Jones stops choking in the playoffs (and that will never change). 

Quite frankly, I would say that you should just be pleased that you'll be a relatively elite team in the East, and leave it at that. The Heat have very little chance of going places even with Malone, because the rest of their team are much too inexperienced or just too damn sorry or mediocre.



> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> lol. And that's sayin much?


Uh, you just said the opposite, so I'll assume you have no idea you're contradicting yourself. Again, just give up.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Your comparing Steven Jackson with Haslem? That seems just plain wrong to me.

And it sure looks like you know a lot about the team when you think JO is the center and Foster is the PF. But hey, whatever.

I do give you credit for what you say about Malone though, since I trust you as a source.

We're just going to have to agree to disagree here. Im sure we'll butt heads a few times more before season starts, but that will be the only true indicator of how the Heat will do.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> The Heat aren't deep enough *Shaq_Diesel*, it's pretty obvious. You have maybe one or two decent defenders and after that it's mediocre-city. A healthy Malone and Shaq frontcourt is definitely one of the best in the NBA, but it's not going to get you far unless Wade turns into Kobe and Jones stops choking in the playoffs (and that will never change).
> 
> Quite frankly, I would say that you should just be pleased that you'll be a relatively elite team in the East, and leave it at that. The Heat have very little chance of going places even with Malone, because the rest of their team are much too inexperienced or just too damn sorry or mediocre.
> ...


Me and EHL agreeing for once?

Im pretty sure the devils on ice skates right now.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Me and EHL agreeing for once?
> ...


More like pigs are flying at light speed.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

I think it's completely insane that people think Malone is going to come back and be a factor. He's 40 and played a bunch of playoff games on a wrecked knee, plus he wasn't all that great last season before he got injured (pretty much just a jumpshooter on offense, and just a hacker on D). You can't assume that he'll contribute anything at all this season.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> I think it's completely insane that people think Malone is going to come back and be a factor. He's 40 and played a bunch of playoff games on a wrecked knee, plus he wasn't all that great last season before he got injured (pretty much just a jumpshooter on offense, and just a hacker on D). You can't assume that he'll contribute anything at all this season.


So you're saying he can't come back and be a factor for the Heat? Or are you saying he can't come back and be a factor for anybody?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

history favors Shaq and the heat, with or without malone. History tells us you should never ever trade away a former MVP because they almost always come back and haunt you. Charles Barkley was the only former MVP who never won a title.

Malone will help the Heat a lot, more than ppl can imagine. He's still a 30mpg, 15ppg, 10rb, 5ast kind of guy, even at this age. Still, Heat is already a favorite, with or without the mailman.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How can you say that the Heat don't have the least depth of any team outside of the Bobcats? Name one team other than Charlotte with a worse bench. You can't, Miami has an awful bench, that's just silly to say otherwise. Wang Zhi-Zhi, Udonis Haslem, Matt Freije, Jerome Beasley, Dorrell Wright and Keyon Dooling. Come on now, there's little to nothing there.


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jordan4life_2004</b>!
> 
> 
> So you're saying he can't come back and be a factor for the Heat? Or are you saying he can't come back and be a factor for anybody?


He MIGHT be able to come back and be a mediocre PF for some time (LA, Miami, SA, whoever), but I think it's just as likely he either retires, or plays about as well as he did in the finals if he does come back. 40 year old guys with serious knee injuries aren't usually NBA players, and playing on the knee in the playoffs may wind up to be the final straw.


----------



## Jordan4life_2004 (Jul 24, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> 
> 
> He MIGHT be able to come back and be a mediocre PF for some time (LA, Miami, SA, whoever), but I think it's just as likely he either retires, or plays about as well as he did in the finals if he does come back. 40 year old guys with serious knee injuries aren't usually NBA players, and playing on the knee in the playoffs may wind up to be the final straw.



All Malone would have to do is put up 10-12ppg/8rpg and he would be a fine addition to any team. It's pretty obvious that he's about 8 years past his prime. Nobody expects a whole lot from him.

As far as his health goes, Malone has gone on record saying that he won't even think about coming back to the game unless he knows for sure his knee is healthy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> How can you say that the Heat don't have the least depth of any team outside of the Bobcats? Name one team other than Charlotte with a worse bench. You can't, Miami has an awful bench, that's just silly to say otherwise. Wang Zhi-Zhi, Udonis Haslem, Matt Freije, Jerome Beasley, Dorrell Wright and Keyon Dooling. Come on now, there's little to nothing there.


keep thinking that....if you knew about those players, you wouldnt say that...


----------



## Sha-Kobe O'Bryant (Jan 3, 2003)

World Champion Pistons getting no respect yet again.

The Heat will NOT beat the Pistons.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If the Lakers can't win with...

GP...Fisher
Kobe...Rush
George
Malone
Shaq...Grant

...the Heat are sure as hell not going to win with...

Wade...Dooling
Jones...Wright
R. Butler
Malone...Haslem
Shaq...Doleac


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> keep thinking that....if you knew about those players, you wouldnt say that...


Yes, I definitely would. In case you haven't noticed, I live in Florida. Whether I like it or not, I get a lot of Heat games on TV and forced to watch them. I'm well aware of what they're capable of. You never answered any of my questions. Name a team other than Charlotte with a worse bench, and name 3 or 4 starting power forwards worse than Udonis Haslem. Don't avoid the question, I know with the signing of Malone that Haslem won't start, just answer the questions, the first one in particular.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I guess the whole angle with the Heat being a contender, is that Shaq will now get the ball more than he did in LA. Also that Wade may not be better than Kobe, but he'll be a better teammate. 

I'm not really buying it. Heat will probably be top 6 in the east, with the capability to beat anyone in the east in a playoff series aside from the Pistons and Pacers. Thats basically where they were at before the trade, no?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> keep thinking that....if you knew about those players, you wouldnt say that...


Know what about them? All the players he mentioned on your bench outside of Haslem are hacks.

What do you know about them that we dont? Give us a description as to why any of them are good.

And I wouldnt mind you trying to prove to us that Haslem is better than Steven Jackson.

Hell, Jackson is as good as Jones, but without the sick contract.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> Know what about them? All the players he mentioned on your bench outside of Haslem are hacks.
> ...


Exactly, and I already gave Haslem his credit. I said he was decent, just that he's not good for a starting PF. He would be one of the worst starting PF's in the league if the Heat didn't get Malone. I'm still waiting for him to make an argument about anything.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

my comments will get nothing on here...wait til the season starts....you can underrate Miami (and Detroit too) all you want, in the end, they'll be the two teams fighting for the East


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> my comments will get nothing on here...wait til the season starts....you can underrate Miami (and Detroit too) all you want, in the end, they'll be the two teams fighting for the East


Why do you keep saying stuff like that and making this promises and predictions instead of making arguments for your team?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> No, the Heat aren't favorites. Coming from an unbiased standpoint, I think the Heat aren't better than the Pacers or Pistons. IMO, the Pistons, Rockets, and Timberwolves are the favorites as of now.


ill agree with that


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>R-Star</b>!
> What is Malone going to do for the Heat? And even if you do get him, you dont have Gary Payton. The Lakers sure did, and what did it get them?


Eddie Jones this year will be better than Payton was last year.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

The Heat will be the most disappointing team next year..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I hope your players respect us as much as your fans......it'll be a nice parade in Miami


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

What you all going to host the Pistons Parade next year


----------

